# Need help in Buying and setup for an Amplifier and speakers connected via my PC



## nitinvaid20 (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello everyone been using Logitech z906 speakers with my PC right now which has Creative AE-9 Soundcard but i am not satisfied with the sound of it as it lacks base which should be proper not just booooming sound specially Detail and clarity from speakers

So i was just browsing and found out about speakers and SUBS i found on Amazon.in (I i am From INDIA) i looked into some subs and AMPS by Yamaha like " NS-SW050 SUB woofer" "Yamaha RN-803 Amplifier" i know its too much but not able to find any on amazon.in 
I am not sure how to connect these with PC i can use the Optical or RCA output via my sound card but i am not sure how much good it will sound and more over i am looking for 2.1 Setup for now can i use 5.1 or 5.2 Ch Amplifire to output only 2.1 ? please do guide me other setup

like which AMP which speakers and which SUB

Budget i can spend total 1 lakh INR around 1400$ USD aroundish


----------



## wantAvote (Dec 2, 2018)

It does at times take a while for people to realize they might like to improve their quality of sound repro. Jefferson once said, "People will suffer as long as it doesn't kill them." My point is - we can always do better. People spend loads of money is pursuit of the best sound repro available, when great sound can be had at a reasonable cost.

By now, you realize you will never be satisfied with computer speakers to reproduce pleasing sound quality. Know this: it is commonly accepted that buying a quality speaker is where your money spent is most appreciated.

You can buy Integrated amps and spend lots of money and not find much more satisfaction than you found already. On the other hand with a little wattage a decent pair/set of speakers will contribute to hours of satisfying listening with enough frustration to help send you on your quest for perfect quality sound...

I am suggesting an AVR - Receiver will provide wattage and a long list of audio even video features. Look for HDMI and Digital Coaxial inputs and outputs. Maybe pre-outs if you intend to buy quality amps before upgrading speakers (always the speaker upgrade first). 

A few decent electronics companies with extreme quality tech build a long line of lesser electronics but some share tech advances implemented in the upper end with the less expensive models. While using less expensive parts these are still quality electronics.

Companies like Denon, Rotel, NAD, Anthem etc are a few names to keep in mind. I am sure the list is much longer as you will hear i am satisfied with Denon for many years. I've owned PS Audio, Rotel and a few others but i am more of a techno listener so i am partial to Denon for 2 channel and multichannel sound repro.

With a Denon AVR and decent speakers you will have enough to buy an extremely listenable and satisfying DAC a must have.

By example and nice place to begin your search: 








Accessories4less: High End Audio at Low End Prices!







www.accessories4less.com





Accessories4less.com i believe is a member here still and advertises - the package linked above is only and example though with 75 watt output and lots of features/interconnection options this is a great start for anyone. Though i would look for better (larger speakers/bigger sound). With a small room to fill this may be a great setup.
Accessories4less (Acc4less) sell new, refurb and used - take a look around and compare.
If Acc4less offers a Denon with an Alec speaker pair or a long list of used speakers 5 years or less old - i would like to try an Alec or even better SVS speakers in their mid price range.

Have fun


----------



## h.howards (May 22, 2021)

Have you considered actively-powered loudspeakers? If I were buying speakers for my PC, I would probably choose the Fluid Audio FX8. Since the amplifiers are built-in to the speakers themselves, you won't need a separate amp. Since they have a flat frequency response from 35hz to 22khz, you really wouldn't need to invest in a subwoofer, either, but if you felt like you absolutely needed that lowest octave of bass, you could add a powered subwoofer of your choosing. (In my own personal situation, I have found that a subwoofer in my office is just bass overkill.) The Fluid Audio FX8 is designed for the type of near-field listening situation that is usually encountered when using speakers with your computer, but they still have plenty of power and accuracy. (They are even used in recording studios.) Their concentric-centered speaker design (sometimes referred to as "coaxial") - with the tweeter positioned at the perfect center of the woofer - produces pinpoint localization of sound within the stereo image, which can also be of great benefit with computer speakers. (For instance, I have high-quality bookshelf speakers hooked up to my computer, but they are the traditional woofer-below-the-tweeter design, and I notice that the stereo image can sometimes seem unfocused.) Finally, the Fluid Audio FX8s have received excellent reviews, they won't cost you a fortune, and they should be easy to connect to your computer. Below is a link to the page on Amazon India for the Fluid Audio FX8, as well as a link to a review of the FX8s. Hope this helps.









Fluid Audio Fader Series Fx8 Studio Monitors Pair : Amazon.in: Musical Instruments


Fluid Audio Fader Series Fx8 Studio Monitors Pair : Amazon.in: Musical Instruments



www.amazon.in










Fluid Audio FX8


Fluid Audio may not be a familiar name, but the man behind it has a rich history in speaker design. We check out their affordable new coaxial monitors.




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## h.howards (May 22, 2021)

By the way, Fluid Audio also offers a slightly higher-priced version of this speaker with a few extra features, which is their *FX80 *model, and you can read about it here:



https://insideaudio.net/en/blog/review-fluid-audio-fx80-studio-monitors-a-big-fx8-upgrade.html



Currently, the *FX80 *doesn't seem to be available on Amazon in India, but perhaps you can find it from another retailer in your country.


----------

